# Travel trailer title laws! When is it a requirement?



## ray97303 (Aug 28, 2007)

How new does a travel trailer have to be before it is a requirement to have a title on it in GA? Also can I here some input if I decide to take a camper into your state around GA. I was told each state differs!  Is there a requirement when camper reaches a certain length? Say, for instance, if a person has a 1970's model 30 ft camper is there a requirement. Also does a tag have to be on it? I am looking at buying a camper in the state of N.C with a bill of sale. Is this good enough? Also am I able to get insurance with a bill of sale on a old camper. Thanks!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 28, 2007)

I was able to get a tag for my camper with a bill of sale and the serial number  and make of the camper. Make sure you get a complete bill of sale however.


----------



## 243Savage (Aug 29, 2007)

1986 and newer need titles.  I bought and registered an 83 model with only the bill of sale.  I called the tag office and was informed I could transport it with the bill of sale upon purchase.  I also sold it using only the bill of sale.  Here's the link....

http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/motor/titles/required.asp


----------



## ray97303 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

